# Quebec immigration



## Jo1 (May 3, 2016)

I am 32 years old & have 8 years of experience as a software engineer (India).

I have done BSc in Physics + MCA 

( and also done MS in software Systems through Work Integrated off-campus programme)

I have following IELTS score
Speaking - 6
Writing - 6
Listening - 8.5
Reading - 7.5


I am planning to apply for quebec immigration programme.

As far as i understand I will get following points

Education - Master's Degree - 12
Area of Training - 16
Work Experience - 8
Age - 16
Language Proficiency - 5 (Please see IELTS Score above)
Financial Self-Sufficiency -1

I have following questions

1. I have Bsc in Physics & Masters in Computer Applications. Does that create a problem since BSc physics & MCA are unrelated (in general).

2. Do I need to get an assessment for each degree I completed (Bsc, MCA, MS)or is getting assessment only for MCA fine? 

3. Can I claim 16 points for Area of training? Section A lists Computer Science (Bach.). But i don't have a bachelor degree in computer science. But I have masters in Computer Applications & Experience as Software Engineer?

4. Is there any other mistakes which can be seen in my point calculations?

5. I don't know french & I heard that it is not required to study french. Is that true?


Please help me to find out these answers. Thanks in advance

Thanks
Jo


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You had best get your education because it is very likely that it will not be considered equivalent to a Canadian education.

And if you don't think that French will be required in Quebec then you are dreaming.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1. I have Bsc in Physics & Masters in Computer Applications. Does that create a problem since BSc physics & MCA are unrelated (in general).

It would depend on how WES evaluate your qualifications. None of us here knows what their criterion are, so we cannot advise.


2. Do I need to get an assessment for each degree I completed (Bsc, MCA, MS)or is getting assessment only for MCA fine? 

If you hope to get credit for all that you have done, then yes, you need to get everything assessed. As Colchar has stated, your Indian qualifications may not necessarily equate to a Canadian degree, so you'll need to get all of your qualifications evaluated to see where you stand.


3. Can I claim 16 points for Area of training? Section A lists Computer Science (Bach.). But i don't have a bachelor degree in computer science. But I have masters in Computer Applications & Experience as Software Engineer?

I doubt that you could claim for those 16 points given that, by your own admission, your training _is *not*_ in Computer Science and your MCA may not be worth much in Canada.


4. Is there any other mistakes which can be seen in my point calculations?

You'd be best off to go to the Government of Canada website to see if you even qualify to come to Canada and then, if you do qualify, start an Express Entry profile. Only then will you know if your points calculation is correct.


5. I don't know french & I heard that it is not required to study french. Is that true?

True or not, if you want to get a Software Engineering/IT/Web design job in Quebec, you should expect to be able to produce content in both English _*and*_ French. Employers will likely specify that potential applicants are proficient in both of those languages.

Should you find a job where only English is required, you should still expect to have to compete against those same applicants who go for the English and French jobs as well as all of the Anglophones from other parts of Canada who might be interested in working in Quebec... the bilingual applicants won't care if it's an English only job - if they are native Francophones who can also speak/write/read in English, it won't matter because a job is a job; the Anglophones from other parts of Canada won't have to worry either because they were raised speaking English, so the work place will be fine and they can probably pick up enough French to survive outside of work, and even then there will be people in the community who speak enough English to be able to serve them in English..


----------

